# $50 vintage gold top - super suspicious



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

$50 vintage gold top - super phishy








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Peel Ferrari said:


> $50 vintage gold top - super phishy


_I am hosting an estate sale for a late friend _

This is the only item that he has on kijiji?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Was saddened to read that it belonged to a late friend, even sadder to discover it's also a friend "that is gone". I reckon it's legit though. 2 days and no ratings is pretty good tenure for kijiji.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

" I don't know anything about it". But knew enough to take a photo of the electronics.lol
Hopefully it's just in good humor. The messages he's getting are probably worth a few laughs.


----------



## Korib (May 26, 2021)

Next lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Scam...











On the floor, see that knot in the wood at the lower left? See the split in the plank just above it?









Look familiar?









I guess his late friend bought it on Gbase for $22,500us before he passed...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Did you message him the link the REAL ad for the guitar? Wonder what his reply would be.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I assume this is a variation on the "Old Toyota for sale" and having a picture of a 98 Supra Turbo thing that was going around earlier. Apparently it was something about pranking people for social media?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

“Due to the amount of messages, please fill out form below for contact” lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

4Aaron GE said:


> I assume this is a variation on the "Old Toyota for sale" and having a picture of a 98 Supra Turbo thing that was going around earlier. Apparently it was something about pranking people for social media?


If it were an '88 Turbo I'd probably fall victim


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I had responded to his ad - simply asking if he can provide pics of the front and back of the headstock as well as a full length image of the back ..... not a “peep” from this “seller”. Hmmm.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Kijiji now says, "Oops... Too late! *This listing was so awesome* that it's already gone." I'm sure somebody is feeling awesome with their buy right now. I just hope they don't take it to a gig and get it stolen. Could you imagine if someone stole your ultra vintage Les Paul that you were able to score for $50! That would be heart-breaking.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Kijiji now says, "Oops... Too late! *This listing was so awesome* that it's already gone." I'm sure somebody is feeling awesome with their buy right now. I just hope they don't take it to a gig and get it stolen. Could you imagine if someone stole your ultra vintage Les Paul that you were able to score for $50! That would be heart-breaking.


Pretty sure the 12th Fret has this for sale now.


----------

